# what's wrong with doing something that apparently annoys others despite their protestations?



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

is this what is destroying planet earth


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

is there even a planet or is this all bullshit


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

it's all in my head isn't it


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

this girl's insane damn


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

like what a trip


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

who put her up to this, who is using her as their medium


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

i stand for all that is right and good ok


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

i'm going to change you all


----------



## spectacular (Dec 2, 2014)

with this thread alone


----------



## Odin (Dec 2, 2014)

bizzolizzo said:


> it's all in my head isn't it



Must be... can't be in mine... I'm an antisolipsist.

I believe I don't exist and everyone else is imagining me.

http://www.qwantz.com/comics/comic2-1004.png



bizzolizzo said:


> i stand for all that is right and good ok



I believe you...


----------



## Tude (Dec 3, 2014)

Odin said:


> Must be... can't be in mine... I'm an antisolipsist.
> 
> I believe I don't exist and everyone else is imagining me.
> 
> ...



And I believe in the both of you!!


----------



## spectacular (Dec 3, 2014)

love those dino comics


----------



## Odin (Dec 3, 2014)

Tude said:


> And I believe in the both of you!!



Awww! Thanks darlin.... 



bizzolizzo said:


> love those dino comics



Now we have something in common.


----------



## spectacular (Dec 3, 2014)

love you tude


----------



## spectacular (Dec 3, 2014)

Odin said:


> Awww! Thanks darlin....
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have something in common.


whoa you breathe air too?


----------



## Odin (Dec 3, 2014)

bizzolizzo said:


> whoa you breathe air too?



what exactly do you mean by air? >.> 

I'm full of piss and vinegar. ::drinkingbuddy::

But I like what you wrote. 

"Is this what is destroying planet earth
Is there even a planet or is this all bullshit
It's all in my head isn't it
This girl's insane damn
Who put her up to this, who is using her as their medium
Like what a trip
I stand for all that is right and good ok
I'm going to change you all
with this thread alone"


::cigar::


----------

